# Excel Print Macro



## Pantorales (May 23, 2009)

I have a workbook with two worksheets. One has an input menu (Menu) and the second one has the computations (Report).

How can I create a Macro to print the Report sheet from the Menu sheet?. I'm new at using macros


----------



## teshiburu1988 (May 13, 2009)

you would need to create a button, right clicking on the menu bars and selecting control toolbar and then selecting the "button" icon and drawing your button following that, right click on the button and select view code... using the following code will enable you to print to the default printer 



```
Worksheets("Report").PrintOut
```
or you can be more specific if you have to print to a specified machine (i often use this option to print to "PrimoPDF" or another PDF creator) 


```
Worksheets("Report").PrintOut ActivePrinter:="INSERT PRINTER NAME HERE"
```
with the above codes you need to leave all quotation marks in (") if you have any issues please don't hesitate to upload your sheet and i can put the button examples on for you including the code... 

Teshi


----------

